# Most famous person you have met



## arjudy (Dec 16, 2008)

I have had the opportunity to meet a few famous people like Colin Powell, Dan Quayle, Vince Flynn (Author), Clyde Drexler (NBA star). Who is the most famous person you have had the pleasure or displeasure of meeting?


----------



## thewishman (Dec 16, 2008)

Steve from Blue's Clues.


----------



## pipecrafter (Dec 16, 2008)

I actually actively avoid famous people.  Despite that, I once shook hands with Donald Sutherland waaaaaay back in college.  Apparently I was the one in my group of drinking buddies with enough balls to go and introduce myself.


----------



## wdcav1952 (Dec 16, 2008)

Billy Cannon, the last Heisman Trophy winner from LSU.  Met him twice, once as a kid, and once as an adult.  The awe I felt was the same!

Eagle Prisavage. I got to spend an afternoon with him in my shop.  I wish I could do that again.


----------



## markgum (Dec 16, 2008)

President Reagan.


----------



## GouletPens (Dec 16, 2008)

Quite sad, but also somewhat relevant to the forum, my famous person would have to be David Marks, host of DIY's Wood Works tv show. He was SUPER chill and actually bought one of my pens! He was at the AAW symposium in Richmond (my town) this past June, and I spent some time with him talking about all kinds of stuff. I got him to sign my hand scraper and he also "officially" endorses my pens on my website. He's my wood working hero, right next to good ol' Norm Abram.


----------



## DSallee (Dec 16, 2008)

Well.. lets see.....

Kitty Wells held me as a baby.. :biggrin: ... Along with Connie Smith (who was married to my uncle!)

Met Conway Twitty in 1984 I believe.... @ Twitty City in Nashville after one of his shows... held my son as a baby.... 

Back when Travis Tritt was just another bar band, they were in town doing a local bar that was next door to a gas station I was working at... during one of his breaks, he came over to "get away" for a bit... had a small conversation and I sold him some gum... LOL

At this same station one night a tour bus pulled into the lot and out came Lori Morgan !!! Came in and got some snacks and left for her gig at the Memorial Hall in town.... That was cool, she signed a dollar bill for me.. :wink:

About 5 yrs ago, Nazareth was in town and we (the wife and I) helped setup their stage and sound at a local club... we also gave them a ride from the motel they were staying at to the venue... that was way COOL! They gave us front row seats for giving them a ride... :biggrin:

I think that's about it... not sure about the wife's experiences...

Dave


----------



## grub32 (Dec 16, 2008)

*Beat This One...*

I met Evander Holyfield in Atlanta, Georgia b/c we both were being searched by the police at the Atlanta airport at the same time. 

I have also met Jim Tressel, Joe Paterno, Dave Dravecky- the SF Giant Pitcher who broke his arm throwing a pitch...Incidentally, it was caused from cancer.

Side note, he does a lot of charity work at my moms hospital since he is from my neighborhood.

Tressel is an amazing speaker...He was my athletic director when I was at Youngstown State Univ.

Grub32


----------



## btboone (Dec 16, 2008)

I went to school with Travis Tritt.  He was in my English class.

I used to know all the top guys in cycling when I did my bike parts.  Greg LeMond, Andy Hampston, Rebecca Twigg, Roberto Gaggioli, Bobby Livingston and others rode my stuff.  I also worked with the Olympic team, coaches and builders; Eddie B, Chris Carmichael, Gary Turner (GT Bikes), Gary Klein, Leonard Zinn, Chet Kyle, the guys holding the current land speed record, and lots of others.  It was very cool to work with all those people that I had read about.


----------



## Mudder (Dec 16, 2008)

I can beat you all!

I not only met, but I kissed Meg Ryan. (She was a year ahead of me in High School.)

I met Ronald Regan, George Bush Sr., Paul Newman, Charles Bronson.
When I was really young my uncle worked for a concert promoter and I met Jimi Hendrix, Janis Joplin, Jim Morrison, all of The Who, All of the Rolling stones. I met Ted Nugent at an archery show in Detroit. I was on an airplane with Angus & Malcolm Young (AC/DC). But the most memorable was Pope John Paul II.


----------



## Tn-Steve (Dec 16, 2008)

I once sat next to "Handsome" Harley Race on a plane MANY years ago.  Actually the nicest, most soft spoken individual you would ever care to meet.  (but I sure didn't try to  hog the arm rest)

Steve Wagner
Who would be a cage fighter if he wasn't allergic to getting beaten up a lot


----------



## Ozzy (Dec 16, 2008)

I have not only met but opened for Rodney Carrington (comedian) three times; waaay back before he made the big time. I've also met Eddie Van Halen, David Lee Roth, Alice Cooper, and Carmine Appice. There were some more rock stars from the eighties that most people either never heard of or wouldn't remember.


----------



## Daniel (Dec 16, 2008)

Debbie Reynolds, I got to escort her arm in arm to her dressing room. I was setting right next to the door she exited through at the end of her show. As she walked by I said "Good By Debbie" She smiled and said "Thank you Daniel" I thought I was gonna fall out of my chair that she remembered my name.


----------



## el_d (Dec 16, 2008)

The admiral David Robinson, The Iceman George Gervin, and Tim Duncan. My dad was working for the Gervin foundation at the time . Tall guys........


----------



## MesquiteMan (Dec 16, 2008)

My sister was best friends with Jennifer Strait, George Strait's daughter that was killed in a car crash in town a number of years ago.  This was before he was big time but he came over to our house all the time to bring/drop off his daughter.  

Tom Kite, pro golfer, came to my parent's house one time to visit a friend that was staying with my parents for a month.


----------



## jttheclockman (Dec 16, 2008)

Played softball for Lou Piniella's team. He owned a bar in town called Sweet Lou's. He threw us a party when we won a championship for him. Met Gene Michael. Went to school with Rick Peterson ( once pitching coach for the Mets) His real name is Eric. His family was from my home town of Fords NJ. Taked to Norm at a woodworking show a few times.


----------



## LanceD (Dec 16, 2008)

I fished several times with pro fisherman Shaw Grigsby and was a guest on his show One More Cast With Shaw Grigsby a few years back.


----------



## low_48 (Dec 16, 2008)

Had lunch with Norm Abrams. He was sponsored by Ace Hardware years ago and came to Pekin IL to sign autographs at the grand opening of a new store. I went to lunch with him, a local PBS gal, and a local hardwood store who paid for sponsorship locally. Sat across from him eating pizza and talking about New Yankee Workshop. He was a nice guy, very easy to talk to.


----------



## IPD_Mrs (Dec 17, 2008)

We had the pleasure of spending some time with the hugely famous DC Bluesman also known as nips.  I would rather spend an evening with him shooting the **** than all the people listed above with the exception of Lou and Eagle at the same time talking politics!


----------



## sdemars (Dec 17, 2008)

*Only one comes . . .*

Only one comes to mind . . . That would be David Allen Coe while working in the local Harley Dealer in the 70's . . . . Baton Rouge, LA . . . .

Steve


----------



## OldWrangler (Dec 17, 2008)

As a young teen I got to meet Johnny Unitas.....he was everybody's hero in Baltimore where I grew up. As I got into High School I got to play baseball against Al Kaline (later of the Detroit Tigers for over 20 years). I pitched a game for my H.S. against Southern High where he went. He hit a double and flyed out twice in 3 bats. I also met Wilt Chamberlain at a basketball tournament in Philly when he was a senior at Overbrook H.S. I saw him score 56 points in the final game.

Also while living in Baltimore we used to use fake ID cards to go drinking at the 2 O'Clock Club. At that time it was owned by Blaze Starr. She knew we were underage but she treated us really good....a real nice lady.

Sometime in 1987 I was working in southern Mexico and stopped for the night at a hotel in Palenque. They were filming the movie Predator and I had a chance to talk to Arnold Schwartzenigger and Carl Weathers a couple of times as we were both in that same hotel.

In 1992 I was working in Catemaco, Mexico and met Sean Connery when he was there filming Medicine Man. We had a couple of beers in a small restaurant one night. I liked his stunt double better. Connery is a stuck up skirt-chaser.

I sat next to Robert Reed of the Houston Rockets on a flight from Houston to LA. He talked some but mostly slept.

All that and $5 will get you a Starbucks!!!!!


----------



## Dalecamino (Dec 17, 2008)

Rocky Blier was always my hero . One day I was at the Hyatt Regency Hotel here in Indy , and noticed a standing sign that read "Presenting Rocky Blier" . I look over at a door leading to a meeting room , and there's a pretty big guy in a sharp dark blue three piece suit , with someone with using a whisk brush , to clean off his shoulders . It had to be him , and it was just he , me and my girlfriend there , as his assistant walked away . He was just standing there with a BIG cigar in his hand , so I managed to dig up the nerve to approach him . He saw me coming and immediately cracked a smile , obviously reading the look on my face (which I'm sure he had seen thousands of them) stuck out his hand . I said (get this) "are you Rocky Blier" ? His smile turned into a Grin , and he said yes , what's your name ? I told him , and didn't have any idea which question I wanted to ask first , so I was just standing there for too long , and he just started asking questions about ME . I did get that he was satisfied with the production of the movie about him . And he autographed my checkbook . We talked for a few minutes , then he had to go make his speech . What a great guy he is !!


----------



## leehljp (Dec 17, 2008)

wdcav1952 said:


> Billy Cannon, the last Heisman Trophy winner from LSU.  Met him twice, once as a kid, and once as an adult.  The awe I felt was the same!



That doesn't count Cav! Anyone person (a.k.a Billy Cannon) who gives Ole Miss their only loss in one of their finest season prior to Archie, doesn't count!  :wink: :biggrin:

Played baseball against Archie Manning in high school. (I homered too!)

DD Lewis twice (Cowboys), 

Miss America of 1987, Kellye Cash TN (and she sang Happy Birthday to me as a surprise in a conference here in Japan). 

Certain country's Royal family - twice.

Tom Glavine in Atlanta airport - both of us lost luggage!

Buddy Ebsen (Bevery Hillbillies) at baggage claim in Memphis airport!


----------



## Woodlvr (Dec 17, 2008)

Mudder is a braggart :') (jealousy)


----------



## amosfella (Dec 17, 2008)

The Current Prime Minister of Canada (I know, where is that) Stephen Harper.  I gave him one of my pens.  
Oh, and Stevie...  He's really famous in some parts of the world.  He acted on the TV series Mentors, and the movie Ginger Snaps.  I usually hang out with him playing video games and such once a month or so.  We have an unwritten rule.  We don't talk to each other about work.  I usually dont' want to talk about mine as I most times spend 12-14 hours a day and 6 days a week at work.  Last thing I want to do is talk about work.  He wants to feel like a normal guy, not a celebrity, so I dont' ask about his work.


----------



## Rarest wood (Dec 17, 2008)

Ive met Jesus...:biggrin:

5Thomas said to him, "Lord, we don't know where you are going, so how can we know the way?"  6Jesus answered, "I am the way and the truth and the life. No one comes to the Father except through me. 7If you really knew me, you would know[b] my Father as well. From now on, you do know him and have seen him." 
 8Philip said, "Lord, show us the Father and that will be enough for us." 
 9Jesus answered: "Don't you know me, Philip, even after I have been among you such a long time? Anyone who has seen me has seen the Father. How can you say, 'Show us the Father'? 10Don't you believe that I am in the Father, and that the Father is in me? The words I say to you are not just my own. Rather, it is the Father, living in me, who is doing his work. 11Believe me when I say that I am in the Father and the Father is in me; or at least believe on the evidence of the miracles themselves. 12I tell you the truth, anyone who has faith in me will do what I have been doing. He will do even greater things than these, because I am going to the Father. 13And I will do whatever you ask in my name, so that the Son may bring glory to the Father. 14You may ask me for anything in my name, and I will do it.


----------



## Grizz (Dec 17, 2008)

Ronald Reagan, 
Bob Hope, 
Jack Nicklaus, 
Paul Azinger, 
Tom Watson, 
Johnny Miller, 
Sandy Patti, 
Amy Grant 

and a few weeks ago I met for the first time Scott Phillips of the American Workshop... a super nice guy!


----------



## rherrell (Dec 17, 2008)

Alan Ashby, Nolan Ryans "personal" catcher for the Houston Astros was my teamate on my high school baseball team at San Pedro High School in SoCal.
 Also in high school I  played guitar in a group called "Blue Toad Flax" that later went on to become "Ambrosia". Chris North, the keyboard player, was my best friend growing up and we still keep in touch.


----------



## cozee (Dec 17, 2008)

First, for me, having met some "famous" people was a bit disappointment as like most, I had a tendency to place them on a pedestal of sorts. Then I found out they are people just like us for the most part. Like many here, I could name a handful of "famous" people, for what it is worth, but having met them really hasn't bettered me in any way. I could name another handful of names that have impacted, motivated, and changed my life for the better, but you probably wouldn't recognize a one of them!


----------



## Chasper (Dec 17, 2008)

Mother Theresa.  I'm still in awe.


----------



## maxwell_smart007 (Dec 17, 2008)

amosfella said:


> The Current Prime Minister of Canada (I know, where is that) Stephen Harper.  I gave him one of my pens.
> Oh, and Stevie...  He's really famous in some parts of the world.  He acted on the TV series Mentors, and the movie Ginger Snaps.  I usually hang out with him playing video games and such once a month or so.  We have an unwritten rule.  We don't talk to each other about work.  I usually dont' want to talk about mine as I most times spend 12-14 hours a day and 6 days a week at work.  Last thing I want to do is talk about work.  He wants to feel like a normal guy, not a celebrity, so I dont' ask about his work.



Are you sure you're not having the wool pulled over your eyes?  Steven Harper was an economist, not an actor, before becoming Prime Minister...and he wasn't in Ginger Snaps...

He's also based in Ottawa, so I don't know how he'd be in BC playing video games once a month.  You might want to check the ID of this guy before he comes to play video games next month!


----------



## dgscott (Dec 17, 2008)

The Archbishop of Canterbury sat in my living room eating my wife's homemade ice cream with my 2 year old daughter in his lap. He liked Rocky Road. Lynn Redgrave was my partner on the $25,000 Pyramid about 30 years ago.


----------



## flyingmelon (Dec 17, 2008)

I carried Arnold Palmer's clubs from his plane to a limo. Didn't see him but man were they some sweet clubs.


----------



## JimB (Dec 17, 2008)

Through my job I've met many famous people but it is just a brief introduction and handshake. I've met actors/actresses, musicians, authors, politicians, athletes and some very wealthy people. 

My least favorite was Bill Cosby. He puts on a great show for the public but once out of the spot light he was not very nice.

One of my favorites was the band Big Bad Voodoo Daddy. They did a private performance at my company and then mingled with everyone afterward. They were a really great bunch of guys.

The wealthiest I have ever met has been listed in one of those Forbes magazine "weathiest' articles. Along with about 20 other business people, he put us up overnight at his private "business residence". He is a very tough business person but also a very down to earth guy. He did not inherit his money, he is self made. I have had business meetings with him on several occassions.


----------



## Constant Laubscher (Dec 17, 2008)

Nelson Mandela


----------



## Verne (Dec 17, 2008)

I guess most notable would be Don Nelson a high school acquaintance, Booker Edgerson of the Buffalo Bills, also from High School, and Gene Oliver of the Cubs as a car salesman in the Illinois Quad Cities. Arnold Palmer and Doug Sanders at a charity golf outing in the 60s. Palmer was still flying an Aero Commander with his umbrella logoon the tail...long time ago.
Vern


----------



## Nolan (Dec 17, 2008)

One that comes to mind is *Cornelius* *Bumpus, *super nice guy and my mother in law sang with him for a few years at a local thing that is held every year at a local college. The show is still going even though he is no longer with us. For those who havent heard of him he played with folks like the doobie brothers and was a band member for Steeley Dan for about 11 years and man you could play the sax............


----------



## THarvey (Dec 17, 2008)

As a kid I shook hands with President Gerald Ford (an event that was completely lost on me as a 10 year old at the time).

I met Al Gore when he was campaigning for President in the earliy 90's, before becoming Bill Clinton's running mate.  Met Ronald Reagen during his campaign against Jimmy Carter.

I met authors:  John Maxwell, Steven Covey, Tony Evans, Ron Blue, Larry Burkett, Arthur Levin (former SEC Chairman).

I met former Alabama governors George Wallace, Don Seigelman, Fob James and Guy Hunt (Guy Hunt's sister was our wedding director).  Former Georgia governor and current Sentor Zel Miller.  Alabama Senators Richard Shelby and Jeff Sessions.

My wife is distantly related to former Tennessee Senator Zack Wamp.

I know and count among friends the entire cast of the movie "Facing the Giants" (released in 2006).

When we lived in Albany, Georgia, we attended church with professional golfer Nancy Lopez and retired professional baseball player Ray Knight.  Golfer Arnold Palmer attended the church when he was in town related to one of his businesses.

I had a business lunch with Fran Tarkinton in the early 90's.  As a child, I saw Fran's dad (Dallas) preach a revival at our church.

While in college, I had some classes with Bo Jackson (NFL, MLB), Lionel James (NFL), Charles Barkley (NBA) and Rowdy Gaines (Olympic Swimmer).

Earlier this year, I met Norm Abrams and Scott Phillips.

*And, I have met the very famous Robert Johnson (rojo22) and Perry Bridges (papaturner).*:biggrin:

Wow.  I have not thought about how interesting life has been.  Thank you for starting this thread.


----------



## rjwolfe3 (Dec 17, 2008)

Small world, my wife was born and raised in Albany, GA.  She spent her first 20 years there before moving to Ohio.

I have met famous people but I would say meeting the IAP members last month in Columbus was the highlight of my life.


----------



## oldsmokey (Dec 17, 2008)

I used to patrol Woodland Hills, Encino and Studio City, Calif.  I have met numerous actor and actresses.  Some of them are Sonny and Char Bono, Pat Boone, Jay Leno and Herb Albert of the Tijuana brass.  I have met many famous producers and directors.  
I have Fernando Valenzuela's autograph on the ticket sub from his no hitter.  I will never forget being in the stadium watching that game.  I did pay for that autograph at a show where he signed autograph's.  I got Charles White's autograph.  He won the Heisman Trophy at USC.  However, his autograph had to be turned into the courts because it was on a traffic ticket.


----------



## Crashmph (Dec 17, 2008)

*While in the military...*

I got to meet several political types... President Bush (2nd), Vice President Cheney, President Clinton, Secretary Rumsfeld, Secretary Gates, Secretary Rice, General Pace (first Marine Corps. Chairman of the Joint Chiefs of Staff).

I also got to meet a few real celebrities too... Tony Stewart, Archie Manning (his sister and sister-in-law were my teachers in junior high school), Payton Manning, Eli Manning, and Julia Roberts.


----------



## jkeithrussell (Dec 17, 2008)

Eddie George, Ray Childress, Chris Carter, General Westmoreland, a handful of congressmen and state-level politicians, Senator Cornyn (back when he was a Harris County judge).


----------



## wolftat (Dec 17, 2008)

I used to work closely with Oliver North and have done security details for several ranking US official that shall remain nameless. I also got drunk with Steppenwolf band one night. My families ranch is next door to country singer Clay Dustins ranch. I still pull a bodygaurd detail (privately) every now and then for people you see everyday on TV. The last one, I flipped off Martha Stewart once when she driving on the bumper of my car.(does that count?)


----------



## Gruntster (Dec 17, 2008)

Arlo Guthrie after a concert.
Sat for about 20 minutes at the table in an RV talking to Bo Diddley. That was cool. Best though was spending an hour pre-show in the RV with Charlie Daniels. During Desert Storm, we sent him a letter and got a handwritten reply from him. At the bottom, he said that if I ever needed anything, just let him know. After getting back CONUS, he gave a free show, so I took my letter to the security guarding the backstage area...he looked at it, left and Charlie's manager came up, took us back to the RV, 10 seconds later, I am in a bear hug from one of the coolest people ever. He is seriously like talking to an uncle you haven't seen in a couple years. He delayed the start of his show while finishing stories with us.


----------



## DocStram (Dec 17, 2008)

Bob Marley.    

Back in the Spring of 1980 I was leading a workshop at St. Thomas.  My friend and I stayed at a really small, out of the way hotel.  Our first day there we decided to take a swim in the pool.  It looked pretty quiet and peaceful. Just one guy sitting down there chilling.    

We got down there and this guy waves us over to say "Hi".  Dang if it wasn't Bob Marley.  Every afternoon for the rest of the week, it was Bob Marley, my friend and myself .... just hanging out by the pool and shooting the breeze.  He was performing at the St. Thomas Carnival.


----------



## amosfella (Dec 17, 2008)

maxwell_smart007 said:


> Are you sure you're not having the wool pulled over your eyes?  Steven Harper was an economist, not an actor, before becoming Prime Minister...and he wasn't in Ginger Snaps...
> 
> He's also based in Ottawa, so I don't know how he'd be in BC playing video games once a month.  You might want to check the ID of this guy before he comes to play video games next month!



I could have made that a bit clearer.    The actor's name is Stevie Mitchell.


----------



## maxwell_smart007 (Dec 17, 2008)

You had me worried, Nathan!!


----------



## amosfella (Dec 17, 2008)

Yes.......Everyone in the west is CRAZY.  Out of the one test subject you ahve trom there, it's true.  They are 100% crazy.......   lol  
Ya, that's what happens after 3 days of not being able to sleep.  Insomnia really sucks.


----------



## hewunch (Dec 17, 2008)

Mike Huckabee. He has one of my pens too.


----------



## ironhorse (Dec 17, 2008)

Met Walter Ray Williams Jr (Pro Bowler) at the World Horseshoe tournament this year as well as Alan Francis (14 time Horseshoe world champion).


----------



## BRobbins629 (Dec 17, 2008)

1) Pete Seegar - he was the music teacher in my nursery school, but I don't think he remembers me.
2) Bobby Fisher - saw him play chess the year he swept the US Open and went down the elevator with him in a Manhattan hotel.  Shook his hand and did wash afterward.
3) Minnesota Fats - beat him twice playing a game of 8-ball and have the magazine article to prove it.  As I was ready to shoot the 8 ball he said "Won't do you any good to make that - no one will believe you"


----------



## Rudy Vey (Dec 17, 2008)

Rudy (!) Guiliani - at the Staten Island 4July parade 1998 or 1999 - we shook hands because of the name - I was a clown in the parade, and he was going into a restaurant. My wife jelled "Hey Rudy, meet the German Rudy", and he came over briefly, shook hands, talked  for 15 seconds, then the security guys pushed him away from me and into the restaurant.

Richie Havens - Newark airport, talked for quite a while about Woodstock, music etc -  my wife found out that she lived very close to him when she live in NYC.

And only our Irish and British friends may know:

Jack Charlton - sharing the same beat while salmon fishing in Ireland (he was accompanied by John Aldridge from the Irish soccer team).

Mick O'Dwyer - most famous Irish gaelic Football player of all time - what a great guy!! He and his wife live in Waterville, and his wife has the Villa Maria Hotel. Stayed there for many years and pints....


----------



## NewLondon88 (Dec 17, 2008)

Way too many to remember.. probably easier to list the ones who know me. :biggrin:

I worked in some places where I met a lot of celebs. Stayed in a hotel for
four months where every NHL team stayed, so met tons of them. Worked as
a musician for years, so met tons that way. My business partner's daughter is 
married to Kenny Albert, so I saw him often, as well as Marv. Phoebe Snow, 
Dr Joyce Brothers, Geraldo Riveira, Frank Lautenberg (Last name is Lautenberg,
First name is Senator) and Foxy Brown were frequent customers in my store. 
David Dinkins is pretty nice. So is Vince Curatola (Sopranos)
I used to see Vince every day before the show was on TV, I didn't even
know it was him on the show.. just knew he looked familiar.
I used to play piano in a nice club when Jay Leno was doing his act at a
comedy club next door,opening for Steve Sweeney. I used to catch their acts, 
they used to catch mine. 
Working in music, you meet a lot of people, and sometimes work with them.
Al Pacino and I don't get along. Same with Joan Collins. 
The whole crew from the Lawrence Welk show came to my house. After 
their show finished, they came to see ours, then everyone piled into my
living room for whatever food and drinks I could scrounge up. Bobby Burgess
Cubby Smith, Arthur Duncan, Elaine Niverson and I forget her boyfriend's
name, but he was directing Silver Spoons and Punky Brewster. I think he 
was the cameraman who filmed "the agony of defeat" when he worked on 
ABC Wide World of Sports.
tons more ..fun going down memory lane..:biggrin:


----------



## PaulDoug (Dec 17, 2008)

I have not met any famous people the mean anything to me. Had lunch with R Nixon in Viet Nam before he was Pres.  But anyone who met R Reagan or Mother Teresa has my envy and I'm not Catholic.  Is there s book about her life?


----------



## USAFVET98 (Dec 17, 2008)

I used to work concerts in jersey with my late brother. We worked for a company called peacekeeper securities. We made sure the bands were safe, and the fans didnt kill eachother. 
From working the shows, we hung out with all of the members of the bands early morning before the gates opened and we had breakfast with them. Included are all members of:
sevendust
staind
cold
adema
bloodhound gang
bosstones
Blink182
and others....
I also met Bruce Springsteen.
I sat next to and talked with the lead singer from sugar ray in Atlatic City playing blackjack.
I had a great conversation with Burt Young about shoulder surgery
I used to hang out with pro wretlers like Scott (Bam-Bam)Bigalow (R.I.P.)
My brother threatened to punch Iggy Pop in the face if he didnt get on his bus... LoL.. We couldnt leave until the bands were safe in their buses and he wanted to sign autographs until 1am.

There are others, but i dont want to bore you too much.


----------



## edman2 (Dec 17, 2008)

President Bill Clinton (although he was Gov. Bill Clinton at the time) and have been friends with Mike and Janet Huckabee for more than 25 years.  Gov. Orval Faubus of Arkansas.


----------



## theturningcircle (Dec 18, 2008)

I've met Skiprat  and Ligget:biggrin:.


----------



## NewLondon88 (Dec 18, 2008)

theturningcircle said:


> I've met Skiprat  and Ligget:biggrin:.



OK, you win. :biggrin:


----------



## TellicoTurning (Dec 18, 2008)

Some big names here....

Way back when he was alive, I met Johnny Horton when he did a concert at a theatre where I worked... the guy who owned the theatre played in a band and gave Horton his first start in the music business.

Also when I worked for an airlines as a baggage handler, the LAX airport was fogged in one night and all flights were diverted to Ontario.  I was assigned to handle luggage out front and got to hand Arlene Dahl's luggage.  I put in the back of her car, she was very gracious, thanked me and gave me a $5 tip.

It's been a few years and doubt he would remember, but my wife dated Kenny Rogers for a couple of months when they were teens, and she babysat for Patrick Swayze when her folks were involved in the theaters in Houston.  
She also knew Tommy Tune from those days.

Oh, and I forgot, when I worked at TWA as cargo agent, I helped a couple members of "The Jefferson Airplanes" clear a package through customs one night... got chewed out royally by the customs inspector for "working as a broker" handling the clearance.


----------



## avbill (Dec 18, 2008)

*famous people*

There are several famous people.

  Joe DiMaggio, He had a restaurant on fishermen’s wharf San   Francisco in the early 1960’s. He actually walked up to me and said “You must play baseball”  I was about 10 years old then. 

  Bob Richards  a two time Olympic champ in pole vault.  At a dinner party in Palm Springs. 

  Eat lunch with Paul Harvey, in San   Francisco. What a wonderfully man.  

  Met Brian Botano the skating champ  at a physical therapy workout. 

  Met Ansel Adams one cool morning in Yosemite.  I had set up my 4x5 camera to photograph El  Capitan as the sun hit it  and a gentleman was walking on the valley floor  and asked to see  what I was photographing.  I showed him.  He said nice.   Back in the village people were walking up to this man asking for his autograph .  I heard one of the people say there Ansel Adams. 

  I met Robin Williams one day in a retail store with my son. My son is 6’6” and Robbin is about 5’1”.  Robin saw my son and said “Your tall” and my son turned and said “Your short!” 



I have photographed several people also  Woodie Herman and Maynard Ferguson. two jazz greats. Woodie was very funny and great to work with! 



Just my short list


----------



## TowMater (Dec 18, 2008)

Only one I can recall was Brad Pitt, we went to the same high school for 2 years (him being 2  years ahead of me).

I'm not much on giving famous folks more attention so I shy away from most opportunities.


----------



## leehljp (Dec 18, 2008)

Well, add another one to my list: 

Went to seminary with Rick Warren, had a class with him - He has really been in the news lately! He also spent a 2 year ministry role here in Japan with our organization waaay back when.


----------



## rej19 (Dec 18, 2008)

I met ed4copies at Amish Acres in Nappanee at a Craft show this summer but I'm sure he don't remember me!


----------



## YoYoSpin (Dec 18, 2008)

Back in the early 70’s when I was working my way through college, I cleaned pools in north Dallas and Richardson Texas. One of the pools I cleaned every week belonged to the back yard of Mike Ditka’s home…former tight end for the Dallas Cowboys and head coach for the Chicago Bears. Never met Mike but I did encounter his 6 or 7 year old (at the time) son, who would greet me every week my dropping trou and peeing in the pool.


----------



## Mr Vic (Dec 18, 2008)

Met myself once!!! How about Pam Zinser Ms March 1974. She lived up the hill anmd used to give her motorcycle rides..Talk about a sissy bar. Cleaned Chuck Norris' karate studio in exchange for lessions...actuallt got to watch him and Steve McQueen spare. Almost got to fly Kris Kristofferson from Clark Air Base to Ft Masisi...company commander decided to co-pilot at the last minute. He put on an awesome show in 120 degree heat in the middle of the Jungle. And the most famous of all is Bruce Fifer.....Merry Christmass ya'll..

Mr Vic
From beautiful Falcon, CO


----------



## bradbn4 (Dec 18, 2008)

One Prince Philip and one Arnold Schwarzenegger and  guy with a big nose

I was working and going to the local U of Superior Wisconsin and Arnold came into the computer area on a tour of the facilities.  Seems that he was going for his masters.

Price Philip - when I was over seas attending a WWII memorial day when I got to shake his hand.  Oh Price Philip of Belgium

I briefly meet Bob Hope - my brother is a very good golfer and he booked Bob Hope to give  a show in Duluth Mn -- but before the show my brother managed to play 18 holes with him.

Bradbn4- Having fun in Colorado


----------



## jimm1 (Dec 19, 2008)

Living in Nashville, well actually, just a few miles South, I am lucky enough to meet many Country Music stars.  Being a former high school baseball coach, I started an odd collection of autographed baseballs... no superstars of the game, but Country Music stars: Alan Jackson, George Strait, George Jones, Faith HIll, Garth Brooks, Keith Urban, etc.  I am always looking for more non-player autographed baseballs.  Funny story, short version: walking into a AAU basketball game, following Alan Jackson.  Someone grabbed me and asked if I knew who I was walking behind of, I said yeah, but does he know who he's walking infront of?  With a great big smile and much gratitute, he turned around and thanked me for not making a big deal of his presence.  ANother: george Jones was in Logans, in the next booth.  Everyone bugging him.  My daughter told me to get a ball out of the car, but I didn't want to bother him like others were.  AS he was leaving, he stopped by my table and invited me to stop by his house the next day and get a baseball from him.  GREAT PEOPLE IN NASHVILLE.


----------



## hughbie (Dec 19, 2008)

David Robinson (as a naval cadet) when he toured the submarine i was on.  also....about a year later, Colin Powel, on the same sub.
then Lee Greenwood (i'm proud to be an american)
when i was driving limo's in CT.  i got 'Boys 2 Men' from Hartford CT airport to Foxwoods Casino....they rehersed for the whole ride....had my own private concert...


----------



## keithkarl2007 (Dec 19, 2008)

RONAN KEATING FROM BOYZONE, I FITTED A TELEVISION CABINET IN HIS HOME AND A CABINET FOR HIS MANAGERS OFFICE,


----------



## keithkarl2007 (Dec 19, 2008)

I'D LOVE TO MEET MY ALL TIME IDOLS, METALLICA, IF IT WEREN'T FOR THEM I WOULDN'T BE HERE TO WRITE THIS :RockOn: :RockOn:


----------



## TellicoTurning (Dec 19, 2008)

cozee said:


> First, for me, having met some "famous" people was a bit disappointment as like most, I had a tendency to place them on a pedestal of sorts. Then I found out they are people just like us for the most part.



And some of them can be real turds... There was an occasion in LAX when my room mate and I were taking his mother and little brother to the airport.  We were in are party of about 6 persons all waiting to step onto an escalator up to the flight gates.  A VIP cart pulled up and a guy got out and literally put his hand out and pushed through the group to get to the elevator that was next to the escalator.  He essentially pushed Mrs. Smith aside so he could pass through.  My roommate's older brother's wife was with us and got all excited that it was Tony Martin, a singer from the 60's ..  I thought he was out and out rude and let it be known what I thought... probably would have gotten in trouble if it had gotten back to supervisors since I worked for the airlines we were about to put Mrs. Smith aboard.


----------



## livertrans (Dec 19, 2008)

When I was in grade school I met the gentlemen that whistled the theme song for the Andy  of Mayberry show. Had lunch with Dick Butkis whom at the time was helping my Ex's brother enroll into Univ Of Ill on a  football scholorship.  In the 70's I worked as a police officer and got to meet Ted Kennedy and stood guard outside of Pres. George Bush's motel room for the night. Of course he was not president back then. And my brother in laws mother was married to Utah Jazz's coach Jerry Sloans father. Got to meet him a few times. Last of all, Rick Nielson of Cheap Trick. His daughter went to school at same school I worked at.


----------



## wolftat (Dec 19, 2008)

I met Mickey Mouse, Donald Duck, and Goofy. Now how is that for some famous characters.


----------



## Grim Spirit (Jan 1, 2009)

Most Popularly Famous person(s)? Regis Philbin and Kathy Lee Gifford.  I appeared on their show (actually, I'd have thought if I ever appeared on national TV, it would most likely be on Jerry Springer...whoda thunk it.)  Regis was a fine gentleman.  Kathy Lee was arrogant.

Most Historically famous person?  I had the honor of meeting and speaking with Dr. Edward Teller, member of the Manhatten Project, father of the Hydrogen Bomb, and collegue of such notables as Albert Einstein and Dr. Robert Oppenheimer.

I was also able to personally get the book "The Twelfth of August: The Story of Bufurd Pusser" autographed by Buford Pusser himself.  This book was the basis for the movie, "Walking Tall" (the 1973 version with Joe Don Baker).  I was a kid at the time.

Most Famous Literary person?  W.E.B. Griffin.  I enjoy most of his books, and he lives locally, so I was able to meet him and get him to autograph his book "The Double Agents".  (If you like WWII fiction where the author actually gets his facts straight, try his Brotherhood of War series and his The Corp series.)


----------



## coach (Jan 1, 2009)

I have met almost all of the major college football coaches and a large number of NFL coaches.  I see many of them at football clinics.  They are great to talk to.  Everyone is just a coach when you are there.  Most of them will stand around and talk football with you.  I have met a large number of pro athletes and have an extensive autograph collection.  Many of the meetings are by accident strangely enough.  2 Mondays ago, I went and watched University of Texas practice (invitation only).  Walked around the drills and stood in by the huddles.  Their whole staff was really nice.
I get to spend some time with Bobby Knight in a couple of months.
Hung out in Moe Bandy's tour bus about a month ago.  
One of my ex-students is married to Cedric Griffin.  Starting corner #23 for the Vikings.  He gave me his training books from UT for reference.

edited in:  I have met a bunch of the Spurs when lucky enough to get invited to use a friend's really good seats.  After warm up they stand around and talk to you if you know where to be!


----------



## GoodTurns (Jan 1, 2009)

Mudder said:


> I can beat you all!
> I not only met, but I kissed Meg Ryan. (She was a year ahead of me in High School.)



Winner!!!!! and that was back in the Top Gun days!!!!

I worked for a couple companies that made it fairly easy to meet folks...first for the Washington Caps in PR, met more hockey players than you could ever want to...basicly everyone in the NHL from 82-85 and most of the Redskins of that time) plus the cheerleaders:biggrin:.  Surprisingly, the best of them were the best!  Most of the top players recognized the fans and workers as the reason they had the celebrity they did, while the mid level players were the arrogant ones.  The low end players/call ups were fantastic... We had pro wrestling after lots of the games and met many of the wrestlers of the day, generally really cool guys with greatly exaggerated stats!  )I'm 6' 4" and was a lot bigger than most of them!)

Then worked for a major cable network where I got to meet Shelly Duvall (Olive Oyl/The Shining), Bruce Jenner (MAJOR ARROGANT), Walter Cronkite and Steve Irwin (absolutely a regular guy, just nuts, pity he's gone), met Prince Edward in Cannes at the Documentary film festival, Kevin Clash (the voice of Elmo), Mickey Mantle, Maury Wills, Vanna White.

I have also been lucky enough to meet several people who share another of my "passions"....cooking!  Got a knife training session with Martin Yan (Yan Can Cook) and met Chef Tell (from the old days, remember Dinah Shore's show?) while eating in his restaurant in the Cayman Islands...very cool.

The best visit with celebrity I remember is with Chris Hoyles, then catcher with the Baltimore Orioles, on a rehab assignment with our local AA team.  My son was then about 6 years old and loved baseball.  Chris sat and visited with him for 5-10 minutes after a game and was a great role model, nice guy, and made me a local ball fan for life.

I guess the best lesson I have learned from meeting these folks is that if you treat them right, they treat you right...most of them are as surprised by their celebrity as you are to be meeting them...treat them like you want to be treated and everyone gets along...

PS..."dated" a Bunny for 3 months!!!!  No, I'm not giving up the month/year!!!!


----------



## djz9 (Jan 1, 2009)

In 1978 I had the pleasure if receiving a book of matches from GoA Omar Bradley, when his Staff car had broke down and I had to go out and give my patrol car to his aide. I had no idea the General was in the car and was talking to the Col. I pulled out a smoke, looked for a match and the window in the back came down and the Col walked over and came back with it and said the Gen. would like me to have it. It has his sig in gold and his 5 stars on it. Also not even close but BonJovi, geraldo, Bruce all lived close to me and we would meet in the store shopping, or at a school game, ect, all real nice people. Also the little town I lived in, is the town Clerks was filmed at, and Kevin Smith worked at the store,Quick Stop, good thing the movies worked out, he was not a real people person, or a good clerk.


----------



## JohnU (Jan 2, 2009)

I cant compete with any of you.  I met Blue Oyster Cult on a traffic stop about ten years ago. A few of my coworkers met Walter Payton because he hunted in my area. I was off that day.  I had lunch next to Il. Gov. George Ryan once at a restaurant, but I cant say he's who I want to see.  Not sure if she's still in the Country Music business but Patty Timmons (not sure it thats how its spelled) used to run with my little cousin and was around growing up.  I am proud of my sister having dinner with John Glenn at an awards banquet that she was honored at for saving three kids at a house fire.   She also met Chris Farley in WI when she worked at the nursing home his grandmother was recovering at.  I hoped to see him but it didnt work out.


----------



## workinforwood (Jan 2, 2009)

When I was a teenager, I sold pizza door to door.  I know what your thinking already !!!  it was a job.  anyhow, I was walking by a movie set and tried to sell a pizza to Carl Wethers? <from Rocky>.  He was a jerk, yelled at me and called me names.

I was in the movie "Annie O" as welll, as an extra.  I was simply delivering books to a book store and parked my truck out front.  They were filming a movie and liked my truck parked out front exactly where I parked it because it blocked the view of their film truck outside the window.  I carted books on a dolly on film while the actors and a lovers quarrel or something like that, and they paid me $100.  Can't remember the actor/actress in that movie...I didn't personally meet them and that's ok, it was a lifetime movie <yuk>


----------



## JWS Penworks (Jan 2, 2009)

When I was a Boy Jessie Owens came to our school.

I have also met:

Ken Morrow - He Won the Olympic Gold Medal and the Stanley Cup in the same year.  (1980)  I played Hockey against him in the early 70's.

Gordie Howe - I met him in 1973 at an exhibition Hockey Game in Flint, MI

Mr. T  -  I met him at the Rosemont Horizon when I was selling Motor Homes for Bernard Chevrolet.  Mr. T wanted to buy our stuffed St. Bernard Dog for his Daughter.  (At that time he was a class A jerk!)

Curtis Strange - Met him at the GMO several years ago.

John


----------



## woody350ep (Jan 2, 2009)

Most recently I met Scott Philips this past fall.  I have met Robbie Gould (Bears kicker), Joe Montana (ND QB), Tony Rice (another ND QB), and several pro poker players, including, Johnny Chan, Mike Matusow, Marcel Luske, Jennifer Harmon, and Doyle Brunson from my pro days in Vegas.  Also played one time with a guy from Boyz II Men.  I met Ron Santo at a Cubs game this past August.  He's a nice guy.  I'm sure there are more, but I can't think of em right now.  Not bad for a young pup eh? lol


----------

